# Στον αέρα 300 μεταφραστές - συνεργάτες του ΥΠΕΞ με τις νέες ρυθμίσεις



## curry (Sep 23, 2008)

Από τη σημερινή Ελευθεροτυπία:

Της ΕΛΙΖΑΜΠΕΤΤΑΣ ΚΑΖΑΛΟΤΤΙ

Χωρίς εργασία κινδυνεύουν να παραμείνουν 300 μεταφραστές με 10, 20, 25, ακόμη και 30 χρόνια συνεργασίας με τη Μεταφραστική Υπηρεσία του ΥΠΕΞ, λόγω των νέων συνθηκών που θα δημιουργήσει το νομοσχέδιο περί αναθεώρησης της Μεταφραστικής Υπηρεσίας, το οποίο με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες ψηφίζεται από το Γ' θερινό τμήμα της Βουλής.

Σύμφωνα με το νομοσχέδιο, δημιουργείται μια πολυτελής Γενική Μεταφραστική Διεύθυνση στο ΥΠΕΞ αποτελούμενη από 4 Διευθύνσεις και 20 Τμήματα με νεφελώδεις αρμοδιότητες (πολυγλωσσία - αξιολόγηση ροής), με προϊστάμενο πρέσβη και περισσότερα από 40 υψηλά αμειβόμενα άτομα προσωπικό.

Το υπάρχον προσωπικό της Μεταφραστικής Υπηρεσίας, που μέχρι σήμερα και εδώ και 50 χρόνια διατηρούσε με το ΥΠΕΞ μια σχέση συνεργασίας, καταβάλλοντας το 10% των αμοιβών του στο κράτος έναντι γραμματειακής και λογιστικής υποστήριξης, θα αναγκαστεί να αναθεωρήσει τη σχέση του με το υπουργείο. Σε εξετάσεις θα υποβάλλονται στο εξής οι ορκωτοί μεταφραστές, ενώ απαιτούνται διπλώματα και προσόντα που δεν προβλέπονται από τις κοινοτικές αποφάσεις. Θα πρέπει, επίσης, οι μεταφραστές να παραβρίσκονται καθημερινά για ένα διάστημα τεσσάρων ωρών στα γραφεία τους δημιουργώντας μια άτυπη υπαλληλική σχέση με το κράτος, που θα εξακολουθεί όμως να μην τους παρέχει ασφαλιστική κάλυψη. Τέλος, στην καταβολή ΦΠΑ θα υποχρεώνονται οι ορκωτοί μεταφραστές.

Η συνέχεια εδώ.


----------



## Ambrose (Sep 23, 2008)

Τέλειο!!! (αν και λίγο καθυστερημένο)


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 23, 2008)

Αυτοί οι μεταφραστές (οι 300) είναι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες; Δηλαδή όταν λέμε ότι "διατηρούσαν με το ΥΠΕΞ μια σχέση συνεργασίας", δεν ήταν μισθωτοί υπάλληλοί του, σωστά; Αν όντως έτσι είναι, τότε είναι λίγο αστείο ένας ελεύθερος επαγγελματίας να διαμαρτύρεται επειδή κινδυνεύει να χάσει έναν πελάτη του. Δηλαδή οι υπόλοιποι ελεύθεροι επαγγελματίες που τόσα χρόνια κυνηγούσαν τους πελάτες με την απόχη όταν οι 300 είχαν βολευτεί με το ΥΠΕΞ, τι πρέπει να πουν; Είπαμε, έχει πολλά στραβά το νομοσχέδιο, αλλά κλαίνε οι χήρες, κλαίνε και οι παντρεμένες;

H συνέχεια του άρθρου πάντως είναι περισσότερο εντός θέματος, παρά τον άθλιο αγγλισμό "την καυτή πατάτα που της έχουν παραδώσει". Ελπίζω η ρεπόρτερ να μην είναι και μεταφράστρια.


----------



## curry (Sep 23, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> H συνέχεια του άρθρου πάντως είναι περισσότερο εντός θέματος, παρά τον άθλιο αγγλισμό "[/COLOR][/COLOR]την καυτή πατάτα που της έχουν παραδώσει". Ελπίζω η ρεπόρτερ να μην είναι και μεταφράστρια.



(...) δηλώνει στην «Ε» η κ. Ελένη Γεννηματά, *πρόεδρος του συλλόγου Επίσημων Μεταφραστών του ΥΠΕΞ* και προσθέτει με αγανάκτηση:

«Στην υπουργό Ντόρα Μπακογιάννη πετάνε το μπαλάκι να χρεωθεί το αλαλούμ και με δική της υπουργική απόφαση να καταργήσει τη μεταφραστική υπηρεσία. Εχει άραγε η κ. Μπακογιάννη κατανοήσει απολύτως την *καυτή πατάτα* που της έχουν παραδώσει; Αρκεί οι μεταφραστές να απεργήσουν 15 ημέρες και η χώρα θα μπλοκάρει».

Αυτή τη φορά δεν φταίει η ρεπόρτερ, αλλά η συνδικαλίστρια μεταφράστρια.


----------



## Lexoplast (Sep 23, 2008)

Α ναι, όντως. Και δεν ντρέπονται να την έχουν πρόεδρο; Μπορεί να ήταν πάνω στην αγανάκτηση...


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 23, 2008)

Γιατί θα μπλοκάρει η χώρα αν απεργήσουν 15 μέρες οι μεταφραστές; Θα ξαπλωθούν στην Αθηνών-Λαμίας;


----------



## curry (Sep 23, 2008)

Lexoplast said:


> Και δεν ντρέπονται να την έχουν πρόεδρο; Μπορεί να ήταν πάνω στην αγανάκτηση...



Όχι, μπορεί να έχει role-model την Όλγα Τρέμη... Αν αντέξεις, δες ένα ολόκληρο δελτίο του Mega και μέτρα πόσες φορές λέει για καυτές πατάτες και ζεστά ψωμάκια!


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 23, 2008)

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, το σχέδιο νόμου αναφέρει σαφώς ότι, πέρα από τις θέσεις που διατηρούνται εντός της ΜΥ, οι ήδη συνεργαζόμενοι με τη ΜΥ του ΥΠΕΞ μεταφραστές θα έχουν το δικαίωμα να γίνονται αυτόματα ορκωτοί, με την κατάθεση απλής αίτησης. Τι φωνάζουν; Επειδή θα χάσουν την απευθείας ανάθεση;
Μην αρχίσω τώρα...


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 23, 2008)

Το βρήκα. Άρθρο 19, παράγραφος 2.
Εκτός κι αν τους κόφτει ότι παρακάτω, εκεί που αναφέρονται τα δικαιολογητικά που πρέπει να καταθέσουν, λέει ότι όσοι δεν πληρούν την προϋπόθεση της κατοχής τίτλου άριστης γλωσσομάθειας και έχουν συμπληρώσει 5 χρόνια συνεργασίας θα υποβάλλονται σε γραπτή εξέταση.
Το κ*λο τους θέλουν να καλύψουν ή μου φαίνεται;


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 23, 2008)

Που θα πει ότι έχουν συνεργαστεί τουλάχιστον 5 χρόνια με το Υπουργείο χωρίς να έχουν καν το Proficiency; Αυτό δεν είναι το πιστοποιητικό άριστης γνώσης για τα αγγλικά;


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2008)

Κοιτάξτε: πριν από μερικά χρόνια είχαν προκηρυχθεί θέσεις Δευτεροβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης (δηλ. με απολυτήριο λυκείου) για μεταφραστές σε δημόσιους οργανισμούς (το Ιόνιο στο φτύσιμο, φυσικά). Εκεί λοιπόν, εκτός του ότι ζητούσε να έχεις τελειώσει κάτι ΙΕΚ που δεν τα ξέρει ούτε η μάνα τους (όχι, δεν ήταν φωτογραφική η προκήρυξη, μα που πάει το προκατειλημμένο μυαλό σας; ), έλεγε ότι αν δε βρεθούν υποψήφιοι που να έχουν το Προφίσιενσι, δεχόμεθα και άνευ. Κάτι μου λέει ότι δε βρέθηκαν τελικά υποψήφιοι με Προφίσιενσι...


----------



## kapa18 (Sep 23, 2008)

Ε, είναι και σπάνιο πιστοποιητικό πανάθεμά το, σα γραμματόσημο αξίας...


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 23, 2008)

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, ναι. 
Επισυνάπτω το ΠΔ 50/2001 για το διορισμό υπαλλήλων στο δημόσιο. Εν τω μεταξύ, γίνεται και αναφορά στο πτυχίο του ΤΞΓΜΔ για τον κλάδο των μεταφραστών! Θα μας τρελάνει το Ελληνικό Κράτος! Αλλού κάνει ότι ξέρει κι αλλού ότι δεν ξέρει περί πτυχιούχων μεταφραστών στην Ελλάδα. Τα καλά και συμφέροντα.


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 23, 2008)

Palavra said:


> Κοιτάξτε: πριν από μερικά χρόνια είχαν προκηρυχθεί θέσεις Δευτεροβάθμιας Εκπαίδευσης (δηλ. με απολυτήριο λυκείου) για μεταφραστές σε δημόσιους οργανισμούς (το Ιόνιο στο φτύσιμο, φυσικά). Εκεί λοιπόν, εκτός του ότι ζητούσε να έχεις τελειώσει κάτι ΙΕΚ που δεν τα ξέρει ούτε η μάνα τους (όχι, δεν ήταν φωτογραφική η προκήρυξη, μα που πάει το προκατειλημμένο μυαλό σας; ), έλεγε ότι αν δε βρεθούν υποψήφιοι που να έχουν το Προφίσιενσι, δεχόμεθα και άνευ. Κάτι μου λέει ότι δε βρέθηκαν τελικά υποψήφιοι με Προφίσιενσι...



Πότε έγιναν αυτές οι εξετάσεις, Παλάβρα μας; Διότι το ΠΔ που επισυνάπτω παραπάνω είναι του 2001!


----------



## Palavra (Sep 23, 2008)

Νομίζω πρόπερσι. Δεν ήταν εξετάσεις, ήταν από τις θέσεις που υποβάλλεις τα χαρτιά σου και επιλέγουν. Θα θυμηθώ λεπτομέρειες και θα επανέλθω.


----------



## ekc_1971 (Sep 5, 2009)

Κριμα...χαμπαρι δεν πηρα...και εχω και θειο τον υφυπουργό....δεν κάνω πλάκα!


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 6, 2009)

curry said:


> με νεφελώδεις αρμοδιότητες (πολυγλωσσία - αξιολόγηση ροής), με προϊστάμενο πρέσβη και περισσότερα από 40 υψηλά αμειβόμενα άτομα προσωπικό.


Τι θα πει αυτό;


----------



## Katerina_A (Sep 6, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Τι θα πει αυτό;



Κατ' εμέ, τίποτα δεν θα πει. Είναι μια από αυτές τις συνάψεις χωρίς νόημα που χρησιμοποιούνται σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις για να φαίνεται ότι είναι κάτι σπουδαίο και να δικαιολογούνται ντεμέκ τα λεφτά που παίρνουν ορισμένοι. Κάτι σαν το «διπλάσιο αμμωνιαζόλ» του Άζαξ για τα τζάμια.


----------



## tsioutsiou (Sep 6, 2009)

Katerina_A said:


> Κατ' εμέ, τίποτα δεν θα πει. Είναι μια από αυτές τις συνάψεις χωρίς νόημα που χρησιμοποιούνται σε αντίστοιχες περιπτώσεις για να φαίνεται ότι είναι κάτι σπουδαίο και να δικαιολογούνται ντεμέκ τα λεφτά που παίρνουν ορισμένοι. Κάτι σαν το «διπλάσιο αμμωνιαζόλ» του Άζαξ για τα τζάμια.



Θανκς. Ας το εξαφανίσουμε δηλαδή από το λεξιλόγιο ("τα κάνει αόρατα!") 
(Btw άραγε στη γ΄ έκδ. το ΛΝΕΓ άκουσε για "ντεμέκ" ;)


----------

